# No More Fish Dinners



## MIICefisher (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like my ice fishing season is over. I had my truck stolen, and all of my gear was in it, except for my auggers. Shanty-gone, fishing rods-gone, tackle-gone, spud-gone. Good luck to all of you guys this season. Maby I'll be able to scrounge up some gear for next season, seeing as money's so tight right now. :rant:


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn it! I hate when this happens to people. I am sorry to hear that. Maybe they will find your truck with everything intact. It is probably wishful thinking but its possible. What did the police say? Any leads? 

If I lived over that way I would be more then willing to take you with me. I almost bet there are a few guys on here that will help you fill your freezer for a while.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

That sucks man, I'm sorry to hear that. No true sportsman would even consider something like. Again, sorry to hear that.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats just worng, they could of at least left you the Ice fishing gear. 

If you ever get over to Muskegon your welcome to go with me anytime, I will supply everything you'll need. Or I could plan a day to come join you on your favorite lake once again, I have everything you'll need to fish and you can have the fish.

Marv


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Man that sucks. Hopefully you had full coverage so you can replace your FL18 ultra-pak vex.....and new X2 shanty and power auger..


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Man that sucks. Hopefully you had full coverage so you can replace your FL18 ultra-pak vex.....and new X2 shanty and power auger..


there ya go. What he said. I am truely sorry for your loss. That really stinks. It's a shame people have to steal things instead of getting off the lazy behinds and earning stuff. I'm sure someone will help you with some fish dinners, if your even around my neck of the woods and want to hit the Saginaw river or something, let me know.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Post up a description of ur truck and equipement incase anyone sees your truck parked somewhere or your stuff in a local pawn shop etc. 

Also check craigs list and similar sites for your equipement, that is a pretty common place for this kind of stuff to show up at.

Also it is likely that the thief possible "just needed a ride" and when your truck is recovered the equipement may still be there if they dont know what they had. 

Hope everything works out OK. Where was it stolen from? 

Also be sure that you give the police a detailed list of the equipement so that it is in the police report. With my experience in this field (cop for the past 13years) your insurance Company may not pay out on stuff that is not in the report. Just a thought.

J-


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

I have some schoolys rods and reels and a scooper you can have. let me know if it would help.I will even give you a spud.Good luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> Man that sucks. Hopefully you had full coverage so you can replace your FL18 ultra-pak vex.....and new X2 shanty and power auger..


...and wasn't your quad in the back too? 
Seriously, tough....Hope the ins. takes care of all that, man it would blow if it didn't.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear you lost your truck and equipment. Hope everything works out ok in the future.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I have an extra rod and plenty of gear . I'll help out with a few jigs and a pole if you want it . An extra scoop & bucket . Its enough to get you out fishin . If you want it send me a pm and I'll help you out . 

I had my 2 steel rods and my fishin bag with $1000 worth of tackle stolen a few years ago so I know how it feels . Dont understand how people can do that . Either way good luck.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, thats rough! I hope they catch those SOB's and throw them in the lake!:evil:


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

What a bummer. Where was it stolen from ???

Maybe we can all pitch in and get ya up and going again. I have an extra shanty, its an older pop up Frabil and it needs a center support, just a small two man. 

Got a medium pole that would work for walleye, dogs chewed the handle a bit, but the fish wont mind that. 

As far as a truck goes, cant help ya there...

Where ya located ???

Rooster


----------



## jigmanII (Feb 3, 2003)

MIICefisher said:


> Looks like my ice fishing season is over. I had my truck stolen, and all of my gear was in it, except for my auggers. Shanty-gone, fishing rods-gone, tackle-gone, spud-gone. Good luck to all of you guys this season. Maby I'll be able to scrounge up some gear for next season, seeing as money's so tight right now. :rant:


O.K.
Heres my offer, I have a couple extra rods,tip ups and various small items(that we all neglect to mention are important, well at least I do) that I will offer. Here is the kicker, I have an account with Harry(Ficious Jigs) and will allow you to choose what you need at my expense.(I'll get in touch with Harry) One other thing Ninja is a close friend of mine and I will work something out with him. Ken, just let me know what I owe.
Why am I doing this? Because I have been ripped off before, more than once and am a firm believer in KARMA.
Don't take advantage of me but don't forget good people are, out there.
Its a tough time I know, but whatever comes your way. (Pay it Forward)
Mike:coolgleam


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

sounds like somebody needs a good ole @$$ whoopin'

if this happened to me it would probably be better if I didn't find the guy :evilsmile 

sorry about your loss..I would second the craigs list thing and putting a good description here on M-S there's a whole lot more eyes and ears that might help get your stuff back


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

C20chris said:


> sounds like somebody needs a good ole @$$ whoopin'
> 
> if this happened to me it would probably be better if I didn't find the guy :evilsmile
> 
> sorry about your loss..I would second the craigs list thing and putting a good description here on M-S there's a whole lot more eyes and ears that might help get your stuff back


 
I agree. Is there any specific details about your gear that would be noticeable. I know it would be hard to prove but its a start. I also have a little extra gear that may be of some help if you need anything. I will ship ya a tipup and a old school rod and reel if ya want. PM me and let me know.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
Certainly hope the Law catches up to the perp/s.There's just too much of this thievery going on around these days but on a positive note,stuff can be replaced a lot easier than your transportation can.
It sounds like a lot of guys here are willing to help in one way or another and God bless them for their efforts.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

If needed, I'm sure I could come up with a rod/reel, some jigs, perhaps a tackle box, scoop etc. This is a damn shame things like this happens. Keep your head up.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

sorry for your losses, I can chip in a 6" mora auger it may need blades not a lazer but its a start maybe someone on here can organize a drop point so we can set you up. good luck Don


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sure I can come up with some stuff too. Someone should start a thread or spread sheet to keep track of what people can come up with.

Mike


----------

